# IUI + Femara Buddies!!



## steph_466

Looking for some IUI + Femara buddies. Starting my first IUI cycle this cycle coming, this is also my first time on Femara. I tried six cycles of Clomid, ovulated on all six cycles but didnt fall pregnant. Looking for some ladies going through the same and want to keep in touch :)


----------



## katiecakes

Hey girl!
I'm Katie. Just had my iui this morning after first cycle of femara and trigger. I did 2 clomid cycles prior, 3rd got cancelled due to cyst. On the 2 clomid cycles we did one with bd and one with iui- both with trigger. Last month we did trigger and iui. I always produced multiple follies on clomid and ovulated but nothing. I am hoping femara will treat us better! I had one follie with femara at 20 mm and several smaller, 11 mm and under. Iui today hurt like hell- lots more than the others did. Dreading the 2ww and hoping for a miracle!! Happy to be cycle buddies with you :)


----------



## steph_466

Ahh thats so exciting!! I only have one tube so it will depend on what side I ovulate out of on this next cycle if they can do the iui.. Why did the iui hurt? Lol I thought it was painless?? Im hoping femara has less side effects. Wondering if maybe the clomid thinned my lining or made the cm hostile? To many questions that wont be answered! 

Do you temp??


----------



## katiecakes

Tbh idk why the iui hurt.
The last 2 didn't hurt more than a pinch. The dr who did it today was not very gentle- maybe that's why. I'm sure it won't hurt for you bc it is generally supposed to be painless. Clomid does both- it
Thins lining and reduces quality cm. femara apparently doesn't do either so let's hope for the best! I have heard so many stories of people who got pregnant on femara when clomid didn't work for them!im not temping since I am being monitored. Are your cycles going to be monitored with bw and us?


----------



## steph_466

Im not sure on blood but u/s for sure, day ten anyways is all they have told me. Im just waiting for af to arrive to call and tell them im in for this month :) Here's to hoping femara is the key for both of us! :)

Im located In British Columbia Canada btw. Im 24, DH is 31. TTC for three years. He has no issues, im recently confirmed diagnosed PCOS and the one missing tube.


----------



## katiecakes

Is the one missing tube due to an ectopic?

I am located in USA/ east coast :) nice to "Meet" you! Hah


----------



## steph_466

Nope just had a rather large cyst they didnt feel they could remove without taking the tube so im stuck with one.


----------



## katiecakes

Oh wow! Was the cyst from the clomid? Sorry for so many questions, lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey ladies! I did IUI with Femara in January & got a bfp after 14 months of TTC, sadly ended in M/C due to a blighted Ovum. I'm 3dpo my 1st cycle after M/C. DH has mfi & I have short tubes after a tubal reversal in 2012. If we don't get a bfp this cycle, which isn't likely, then we will do IUI with Femara in a few weeks again.


----------



## steph_466

Katie, the cycst was way before ttc, I was 18 and the doc found it on the routine pap test. Lucky it was five pounds and the size of a grapefruit :(

Cupcake, thanks for joining us! Hope you'll stick around and tell us how your iui goes. Im sorry to hear about your loss. :( Did you have any issues with femara? Im not sure of side effects yet. Im happy to see that the iui works for you with the mfi, there is so much to learn on how all this works. But I dont want to drive myself insane by googling everything.


----------



## Molly123456

I am going in for my third IUI on Wednesday, this is my second try on letrozole (femara). I did 5 rounds of clomid with no BFP last summer/fall. And then one round of clomid + ovidrel + IUI. But the clomid thins my lining to much. My first IUI didn't hurt at all, but last months hurt quite a bit. The doctor said it was because the catheter was running into and getting caught on the glands in my cervix. Which sounds weird. Hopefully this month won't hurt though I will take it being painful if it just works!!


----------



## steph_466

Molly123456 said:


> I am going in for my third IUI on Wednesday, this is my second try on letrozole (femara). I did 5 rounds of clomid with no BFP last summer/fall. And then one round of clomid + ovidrel + IUI. But the clomid thins my lining to much. My first IUI didn't hurt at all, but last months hurt quite a bit. The doctor said it was because the catheter was running into and getting caught on the glands in my cervix. Which sounds weird. Hopefully this month won't hurt though I will take it being painful if it just works!!

How did they figure out your lining was to thin? Monitor with a u/s? I wish I would have requested that to at least have my mind at peace why it didnt work for us either. What does the ovidrel do??


----------



## cupcakestoy

steph_466 said:


> Katie, the cycst was way before ttc, I was 18 and the doc found it on the routine pap test. Lucky it was five pounds and the size of a grapefruit :(
> 
> Cupcake, thanks for joining us! Hope you'll stick around and tell us how your iui goes. Im sorry to hear about your loss. :( Did you have any issues with femara? Im not sure of side effects yet. Im happy to see that the iui works for you with the mfi, there is so much to learn on how all this works. But I dont want to drive myself insane by googling everything.

Thanks! I guess we are in for the long haul :/ Femara was a little easier than Clomid. Just a few headaches, bloating & feeling hot. Ovulation pains weren't very noticeable with Femara, but were harsh on Clomid....


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:) hope you don't mind me joining! I'm 27, dh is 38. We have a case of a slight male factor(dh has low morph). We have been ttc for 2 years. I've been on 3 rounds of Clomid and to many timed cycles and not a hint of a bfp:( We've got a dd who will be 7 in October. I started my first round of femara on cd3-7. I had a u/s on cd3 and they saw 5 follies on my right and 6 on the left. Not much s/e from the meds besides a bit of cramps on cd3 &4(it wasn't af cramps because by cd3,my af was finished) and I had a headache on cd4. I go in on Wednesday(cd11) for another u/s to see how the follies are and then hear then if iui will take place. If there are more than 3 follies, we will have to cancel the iui. Baby dust to all you ladies:)


----------



## Molly123456

steph_466 said:


> Molly123456 said:
> 
> 
> I am going in for my third IUI on Wednesday, this is my second try on letrozole (femara). I did 5 rounds of clomid with no BFP last summer/fall. And then one round of clomid + ovidrel + IUI. But the clomid thins my lining to much. My first IUI didn't hurt at all, but last months hurt quite a bit. The doctor said it was because the catheter was running into and getting caught on the glands in my cervix. Which sounds weird. Hopefully this month won't hurt though I will take it being painful if it just works!!
> 
> How did they figure out your lining was to thin? Monitor with a u/s? I wish I would have requested that to at least have my mind at peace why it didnt work for us either. What does the ovidrel do??Click to expand...


I am being monitored...had an ultrasound on Monday where they measured the lining and it was 6 mm, and I think the goal is 8 mm maybe. The ovidrel is a a shot that triggers ovulation. I give it to myself 36 hours before the IUI.


----------



## Molly123456

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) hope you don't mind me joining! I'm 27, dh is 38. We have a case of a slight male factor(dh has low morph). We have been ttc for 2 years. I've been on 3 rounds of Clomid and to many timed cycles and not a hint of a bfp:( We've got a dd who will be 7 in October. I started my first round of femara on cd3-7. I had a u/s on cd3 and they saw 5 follies on my right and 6 on the left. Not much s/e from the meds besides a bit of cramps on cd3 &4(it wasn't af cramps because by cd3,my af was finished) and I had a headache on cd4. I go in on Wednesday(cd11) for another u/s to see how the follies are and then hear then if iui will take place. If there are more than 3 follies, we will have to cancel the iui. Baby dust to all you ladies:)

Good luck on Wednesday! The femara gives me a headache as well.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck & Baby dust to all you IUI'ers out there!!!! I'm just laying low this cycle...lol around 4dpo, hoping for a Miracle bfp but ready for next IUI!!! When are you all testing?


----------



## steph_466

Thanks for the info ladies! Im excited to start all this. Still waiting for af to show.. im four days late now. Bfn sunday, wait a few more days and test again I guess. Frustrating, just when It seems like my cycles are balanced out and things are starting to progress my cycle goes backwards..


----------



## katiecakes

hi girls! hope you are all well. Steph, I hope AF stays away. Molly and Cupcake, thanks for joining! I hope we all get our BFP this month! 

I am ok~ 4dpiui and headaches are all I have to report. I don't have the itch to POAS yet and I hope it stays away. I don't want to "break the seal" and start testing like a lunatic! It makes me crazy!


----------



## wildchic

Hope all you ladies are well! So I went for my scan(cd11) and I have 2 follies 1 on the right at 14mm and the other was on the left at 13mm. There were also 2 smaller follies at 10mm on the right. They only want 3 follies at most, coz if there's more, the iui will be cancelled! My lining however, is only 5.1mm! They put me on Progynova 2mg 1/day in the hopes my lining will thicken. I go in again on cd16 for another u/s. I hope that my lining is thicker and we get to do the iui. Argg! The waiting is so frustrating! Good luck ladies:)


----------



## steph_466

wildchic, I really hope you get to do you iui this month. The size seems pretty good just hope that lining thickens for you :) 

Still no af for me, temps still high, boobs still sore. Im confused going to test again tomorrow, if its neg then this will be the longest cycle Ive had in over two years! Im really trying not to get my hopes up, its been a long ttc and its so hard as you all know to get that bfn when you are excited and think its going to be positive. So staying neutral! Wish me luck ladies :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Steph-Fx'd for you! Hope you see 2 pink lines today!!!


----------



## steph_466

cupcakestoy said:


> Steph-Fx'd for you! Hope you see 2 pink lines today!!!

Thanks! Will keep ya posted tonight :) :hugs:


----------



## Molly123456

steph_466 said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Steph-Fx'd for you! Hope you see 2 pink lines today!!!
> 
> Thanks! Will keep ya posted tonight :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Any update on the test??? Fingers crossed for you!

I am 2 dpiui today. The IUI itself was better this month than last, way less pain which was good! Hubby's count was lower though than it's been in the past. Only 5.8 million, but 97% motility so wedding the IUI...now it's just a waiting game!


----------



## steph_466

Okay so now im lost, had a bfn today. My temp is still up. I had some bright red spotting after a bm but nothing since! So lost :(


----------



## wildchic

Steph- could be a good sign! Wait a day or two & test again! AFM- I'm having bad ovulation pains and I'm not sure if my clinic is open over the weekend:( Argg! I was so happy to be doing the iui this cycle, but it looks like I'll just have to do it the old fashioned way! But it hurts so much, I really don't think I'll be able to dtd!


----------



## steph_466

When I ovulated on clomid it hurt really bad like that too! I was sure that it wasnt going to be able to happen (sex) but you just had to be careful and try to take it slow. I know my fertility clinic is open on weekends to do iui, limited hours but still open :)

And It makes no sense for my chart but Im getting crampy now so maybe af will show in the morning, even know my temp was still high this evening. Ahh I can see how temping stresses people out.


----------



## wildchic

Hope af doesn't show and u get your bfp!!! We did manage to dtd, it was painful, but I guess I'd do anything to get a bfp! Like half hour after dtd, I got a call from my fs (I sent the nurse at the clinic an email, telling her about the pain) and he sent me for bloodwork to check my LH level. He explained that my follies weren't big enough on Wednesday and that he doesn't think its ovulation pains, he thinks its caused by the Progynova(estrogen pills). But I went for the b/w and should get the results soon(I hope). The fs doesn't want me to miss out on doing the iui, so I wait now and hope for the best!


----------



## steph_466

I cant help there, I wasnt monitored on clomid so im not sure how big they or it got lol. For all I know maybe I wasnt ovulating at all before and thats why it hurt. Then again some women just hurt when ovulating. Your fs sounds like a really good doc :) Keep me posted on your bloods Im curious :)


----------



## wildchic

Steph- I didn't get my results but the nurse called and I have to trigger tonight and iui on Monday morning. I'm happy, but I still feel that monday is a bit late. I think I'm ovulating today, but I'll see when I go in on monday. I'm just so scared to do the trigger. Dh says he'll do it, but I think he's even more scared than me, lol.


----------



## katiecakes

Steph- how many DPO are you now? Sorry you got a bfn. Ugh. I hope it turns into a BFP for you and that you are one of the people who get it late! 

Wildchic- Yay for IUI on Monday!! Fingers crossed for you- if you think it is too late, then continue to BD even though it hurts so you have your bases covered!! Did they take blood? They should know based on your LH surge if it is too late or not! 

As for me- 7dpIUI today. Clinic called yesterday that I have to take progesterone pessaries twice a day due to a level of 6.8. I don't know why they continue to drop. The first 2 AC cycles, my levels were normal. Last month they were 8 and I had to supplement once a day. This month, 6.8 and twice a day supplements. Not sure what is going on, but I think a lot of it probably has to do with diet and exercise. I just did some research on foods that can decrease estrogen and increase progesterone so I am going to try to make some changes and exercise more!


----------



## wildchic

katiecakes said:


> Steph- how many DPO are you now? Sorry you got a bfn. Ugh. I hope it turns into a BFP for you and that you are one of the people who get it late!
> 
> Wildchic- Yay for IUI on Monday!! Fingers crossed for you- if you think it is too late, then continue to BD even though it hurts so you have your bases covered!! Did they take blood? They should know based on your LH surge if it is too late or not!
> 
> As for me- 7dpIUI today. Clinic called yesterday that I have to take progesterone pessaries twice a day due to a level of 6.8. I don't know why they continue to drop. The first 2 AC cycles, my levels were normal. Last month they were 8 and I had to supplement once a day. This month, 6.8 and twice a day supplements. Not sure what is going on, but I think a lot of it probably has to do with diet and exercise. I just did some research on foods that can decrease estrogen and increase progesterone so I am going to try to make some changes and exercise more!

Hi, I did b/w today and it came back at 15. The nurse said that its very high and that they usually get a 3 or 4. But I'm concerned that maybe its that high because I'm already ovulating. Its so depressing! Katie- have you started the pessaries yet? How long would you have to take it? Steph- Any news yet, did af arrive?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wildchic-My Dr. likes to do IUI 24 hrs after a +Opk, but some Dr's prefer 36 hrs, so maybe it will be right on time!


----------



## Molly123456

Wildchic - my doctor does the IUI 36 hours after trigger. The trigger was scary the first time I did it, but the needle is so small it shouldn't hurt. And I totally hate needles! I couldn't let my DH do it...I had to do it myself. 

I am 3dpiui and already sick of waiting!


----------



## steph_466

Well as we kinda figured af showed today. So off to do iui in a couple weeks, pretty excited! :)


----------



## Molly123456

steph_466 said:


> Well as we kinda figured af showed today. So off to do iui in a couple weeks, pretty excited! :)

Sorry af showed. Good luck with the IUI in a few weeks!!


----------



## steph_466

Thanks! :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry about AF, but excited for your iui!


----------



## Redbean

katiecakes said:


> Hey girl!
> I'm Katie. Just had my iui this morning after first cycle of femara and trigger. I did 2 clomid cycles prior, 3rd got cancelled due to cyst. On the 2 clomid cycles we did one with bd and one with iui- both with trigger. Last month we did trigger and iui. I always produced multiple follies on clomid and ovulated but nothing. I am hoping femara will treat us better! I had one follie with femara at 20 mm and several smaller, 11 mm and under. Iui today hurt like hell- lots more than the others did. Dreading the 2ww and hoping for a miracle!! Happy to be cycle buddies with you :)

Hi ladies. Just had an iui this morning. The actually procedure wasn't painful but I started cramping 5 min after. I attributed this to ov, which is happening now, or to fertilizing, hopefully? What kind of pain was yours? Was the catheter bothering you?

I took clomid and did a trigger shot. Had two follies, one on each side, but my hsg was inconclusive for left side. I am also 38 so my chances are less, but lying low today and hoping for a miracle.


----------



## katiecakes

Steph- So sorry AF showed, here's to hoping the best for your IUI!! 

Wildchic- Yes, I started the pessaries a few days ago. Twice a day~ they are so annoying. Cause headaches and weepiness. But I will deal with it if the end result is a BFP!! 

molly- I SO hear you on the waiting game!!! I am 8dpiui, 10dptrigger today and I am at the stage where I start to go crazy. I started testing yesterday to see if the trigger is out of my system. I got a squinter yesterday, and a slightly darker line this morning (but I used 3mu yesterday and first mu today...so that could be the cause of the darker line.) To cope with the tww, I am trying to stay busy and keep my mind on something else!!! 

Cupcake- How is everything going with you? I forget where you are in this cycle? Hope all is well!

Redbean, for me the part that hurt this time around was the catheter. I had a different dr. do it and she wasn't as gentle. It is normal to have cramping and spotting after the IUI! Welcome and Good luck!!

Hope all you ladies are enjoying this beautiful Sunday weather<3


----------



## wildchic

Hi ladies:) So dh did the trigger shot for me last night and it wasn't that bad! I've been googling the whole day trying to make sense of my situation. The nurse said that my LH level was 15 and they normally expect a level of 3/4 to do the trigger, now my thing is 1-does the lh level first peak in the blood and then on a test? 2-why did I have what I think is ovulation pain? Do you think they'll make me trigger even if I have ovulated? I'm so confused! Hope we get some bfp's soon! Really need the positive vibes! Good luck to those waiting to test and to us that are still gonna do the iui!


----------



## wildchic

steph_466 said:


> Well as we kinda figured af showed today. So off to do iui in a couple weeks, pretty excited! :)

Sorry about af, but at least you have something to look forward to! When do you start the meds? Good luck this cycle, hope you will only need the 1 to get your bfp!


----------



## Redbean

Man, the ov pain is intense now, 45 hrs post pregnyl trigger. Dh and I bd'd after for good measure. Good luck to all still waiting! Thus starts the long wait for me (I have 16 day lp, so it is forever). 

Yes, katie, this Sunday weather is awesome. My mom said that when she was ttc and struggled it all turned around w the warmer weather. Here's to hoping!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey everyone. Can I join in? Im 4dpiui 6dp trigger. In the patient-testing tww!! This time around I had one follie on my right side measuring 22. Dh gad 7 mill swimmers post wash. So fx tight this cycle!


----------



## katiecakes

HI Froggy!! Welcome!! The wait is so tough, hang in there!!


----------



## Molly123456

Welcome Froggy! I am also 4dpiui and 6 days past trigger. Is this your first iui? It's my third and I am so hoping it works! Actually I am hoping it works for all of us!


----------



## Molly123456

Never mind I see that it's your third iui in your signature. Lol. We really are in the same situation! The tww sucks :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks yall. Yeah molly we are in the same situation. It was only my second medicated cycle though. First month medicated I got a uti and couldn't urine enough to test. Second month I never got a pos opk. Last cycle was my first time to do ultrasound+trigger. Dh was on clomid for 6 months for low sc after having an unsuccessful varicocel repair. When we found out clomid wasn't doing anything for him, re took him off and he started taking a supplement. And it seems his count is better than ever!


----------



## Redbean

wildchic said:


> Hi ladies:) So dh did the trigger shot for me last night and it wasn't that bad! I've been googling the whole day trying to make sense of my situation. The nurse said that my LH level was 15 and they normally expect a level of 3/4 to do the trigger, now my thing is 1-does the lh level first peak in the blood and then on a test? 2-why did I have what I think is ovulation pain? Do you think they'll make me trigger even if I have ovulated? I'm so confused! Hope we get some bfp's soon! Really need the positive vibes! Good luck to those waiting to test and to us that are still gonna do the iui!

I don't know if this is the same for everyone, but I already had a bit of pain before trigger, but it was nothing like today,11 hrs post iui, 48 hrs post trigger. I've never had ov pain like this before, so I'm guessing you were ov yet. I'm sure you'll know when you are! I can hardly stand up straight.


----------



## Molly123456

Redbean said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies:) So dh did the trigger shot for me last night and it wasn't that bad! I've been googling the whole day trying to make sense of my situation. The nurse said that my LH level was 15 and they normally expect a level of 3/4 to do the trigger, now my thing is 1-does the lh level first peak in the blood and then on a test? 2-why did I have what I think is ovulation pain? Do you think they'll make me trigger even if I have ovulated? I'm so confused! Hope we get some bfp's soon! Really need the positive vibes! Good luck to those waiting to test and to us that are still gonna do the iui!
> 
> I don't know if this is the same for everyone, but I already had a bit of pain before trigger, but it was nothing like today,11 hrs post iui, 48 hrs post trigger. I've never had ov pain like this before, so I'm guessing you were ov yet. I'm sure you'll know when you are! I can hardly stand up straight.Click to expand...

I have never had any pain with ovulation. I did have pain with the IUI...the second one they had issues getting the catheter in correctly which caused a lot of cramping. And this last IUI I had a lot of cramping afterwards but I think it was because of the catheter again. I have a tipped uterus which I am thinking is the cause of the problem. But I have never had ovulation pain which I guess is a lucky thing for me!


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:) hope you ladies are doing ok, considering the situation! Welcome froggy! So I had the iui this morning and it wasn't that bad, just a bit uncomfortable. Dh's sperm before wash was 90mil with 58% motility and post wash was 60mil with 98% motility:) FS said dh's sample was very good:). We must bd tonight for good measure. So my tww starts tomorrow*screem* I go for b/w on the 21st(its a holiday here that day, but luckily the lab will be open) I'm so hoping its a +! Good luck to those who get to test soon, only a few more days*


----------



## Ebenson703

Hi! TTC for over 15 months, 6 on our own, 6 with clomid (thinned my lining), and now the third cycle on letrozole (same as femara I think). This is the first time we added the iui. I have an appointment Friday morning to determine when I will do the trigger shot and then when to schedule the iui. My DH is all set and has nothing going on with him. I only have one mature ovary (was like that my whole life) bad tube was removed, so I'm down to one side. My DH leaves in May for the PA State Police Academy so this is our last shot for 6 months...any success stories? Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## katiecakes

Welcome ebenson!! I am hoping this is your lucky cycle! 

Wild chic- that seems like an awesome sperm count. My RE says they look for 10 million swimmers post wash and DH always has 12-14 million post wash. They say this is a great number. Now seeing 60 million post wash, I am wondering if my DH's count is on the low side? What are everyone else's counts post wash and do you think we should be doing something to get those numbers up? Even tho the doc said the numbers are fine, more is better- right!??


----------



## Redbean

katiecakes said:


> Welcome ebenson!! I am hoping this is your lucky cycle!
> 
> Wild chic- that seems like an awesome sperm count. My RE says they look for 10 million swimmers post wash and DH always has 12-14 million post wash. They say this is a great number. Now seeing 60 million post wash, I am wondering if my DH's count is on the low side? What are everyone else's counts post wash and do you think we should be doing something to get those numbers up? Even tho the doc said the numbers are fine, more is better- right!??

My dh had 13mill post wash and my FS said it "was ok." I said, "enough?" and he said, "enough to try." I'm not sure what that means. He's a stoic guy, but I did look it up. They want 10 mill and think 20 is very good. I kind of gave my hubby a side wards glance for having had a few cocktails the night before. 

Question to you ladies on Clomid who've done iuis before: did you get major symptoms leading up to AF? Last month, the Clomid made me feel preggars so I could've sworn I was.


----------



## froggyfrog

Dh has a low count. Our first iui he only had 1 mill post wash. My re said she would still do it because it only takes one. I read a lot of success stories with only 1 mill post wash. Our second iui wss 6 mill and our third was 7 mill.


----------



## katiecakes

Thanks for your replies, girls. Good to know I'm not alone. I don't like talking to DH about it because I don't want him to think I am implying that he is the problem. Guys don't like that, apparently. lol.

So *MINI FREAK OUT MOMENT* I have been testing for the past 3 days and I have had faint lines on all of the tests. This is probably still trigger. I am 11 days past trigger today. They say it can stay in your system until 14 days after~ but it should really be on its way out by now. This morning with very concentrated urine, I had a faint line. Something told me to test again this evening~ the urine wasn't as concentrated~ and I got a MUCH darker line. In fact, the line was the darkest line I have ever seen on one of my tests in over a year. 

I am guarded because I have lines every month. I don't know if the trigger takes a long time to metabolize out of my system, or if I get preggo every month with a pregnancy my body cannot sustain.

Regardless, there is no denying this line...

check it out!
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 8









unnamed2.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Redbean

Wow, Katie, exciting!

So, maybe a dumb question: I def ov' yesterday, day of iui. The pain was obviously ov on both sides, where I had follies on u/s. It went entirely away today, but then tonight I got ov pain on the right side only. Thoughts? Could I be ov a second time? Or is it lingering luteal fluid?


----------



## katiecakes

Thanks!! What do you think- trigger or :bfp:? 

Not sure about the pain, but it isn't abnormal for me to have pains a few days after the IUI/Ovulation.


----------



## Molly123456

katiecakes said:


> Thanks!! What do you think- trigger or :bfp:?
> 
> Not sure about the pain, but it isn't abnormal for me to have pains a few days after the IUI/Ovulation.

If it's getting darker I would say BFP! So I am cautiously excited for you!! Yay!

My DH had 9.5 million with 94 and 96% motility the first two IUIs and 5.8 million for our third. And my office said those were good numbers. It really does only take one right?! 

I have been very good about not testing yet, but I am thinking about testing in the morning to see if the trigger is still in my system.


----------



## katiecakes

Molly, I'm a bad influence when it comes to testing. I say... :test: haha!

I am also cautiously excited and waiting to test again in the morning!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Katie!!!!! Keep testing! I'm hoping its your bfp!!! My dh had a SA in October with 8 million/ml count. We did iui in Dec & got a bfp. Unsure of count as OB does my iui, but I KNOW 2 months of supplements didn't get him above 20 mil. It does happen!


----------



## wildchic

Katie- the last test I see something, I hope its your bfp:) How exciting!!!Good luck! I'm officially 1dpiui and 3dp trigger. Ooh, I hope this month brings us lots of bfp's! When are you ladies testing? Steph- did you start meds yet?


----------



## Redbean

Katie, I think it's reason to use a frer soon. 

Wild, we are exactly in same timing. 

The nice thing about the trigger is that it gives you an excuse to test every day lol. My RE nurse actually said that starting 8 dpiui I could start poas, just to get a sense of when a bfp could be reliable. But that's a lot of tests. So maybe I'll start on day 12.


----------



## wildchic

I'm not sure I want to test, I'll be so disappointed seeing a bfn! I have b/w on the 21st(14dpo) so I'll wait till then. I wanted to test out the trigger, but my dh said I shouldn't. Redbean- yay, cycle buddies? Don't know if any of you ladies experienced this, but a few hours after the iui, I felt extremely bloated! It was so uncomfortable! It kinda felt like I was full of gas(tmi sorry) I'm still feeling a bit today, but its not so bad. Is this even normal???


----------



## katiecakes

Good morning ladies! I tested again this am. What do you think? Bottom 2 tests are first morning urine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wildchic

Katie- I see it! Congrats! A bfp is a bfp, even if it is light! When do you go for a beta?


----------



## Molly123456

I tested this morning, and got a negative which is a good thing because it is way to early for a real positive and that means the trigger is out of my system. So now I can test for real starting next Saturday :)

Katie - that is looking positive. Yay!!! Remind me how many days past iui you are???


----------



## Redbean

Katie, I see it too!!

Wild, I had terrible gas after mine too. I'm thinking the cramping caused it.


----------



## katiecakes

I am 10 dpiui- 
It's def there- 
But is it trigger?
Doubtful bc it's getting darker,
Right??


----------



## Redbean

katiecakes said:


> I am 10 dpiui-
> It's def there-
> But is it trigger?
> Doubtful bc it's getting darker,
> Right??

If it were trigger it'd be getting lighter for sure.


----------



## katiecakes

Redbean said:


> Katie, I see it too!!
> 
> Wild, I had terrible gas after mine too. I'm thinking the cramping caused it.

Yes the iui def caused uncomfortable sensations!


----------



## wildchic

Good to know I'm not the only 1 its happening to. Katie-when did you trigger? I'm no expert(seeing its my 1st time) but I too think that if it was the trigger, it would get lighter, not darker.


----------



## nikinabox

Hi Everyone,

I saw this topic and had to jump on - hope you all don't mind :hugs:

I just received the news that my first attempt at IUI was unsuccessful. It was such a good month for us too... letrozole made 3 large healthy eggs, had an HSG for the first time, and everything was fine, did IUI with trigger, then took progesterone to make my cycle last longer. All to no end...

So while I'm waiting for the progesterone to wear off so I can get evil AF, the Dr, DH, and I have decided to try another IUI... again with the letrozole, the trigger, and the progesterone. 

My hopes are low as it's been 13 months now with no result. I'm able to ovulate on my own, but we still have a few minor issues, but the main one concerning me is that my FSH level is high for someone my age (28) - it's at 11.5. I also can't seem to calm down... my stress level is through the roof, and the more i try to not stress, the more stressed out I get. It's a vicious cycle.

What do you ladies do to try to calm down/relax?

I just needed to vent and give myself an opportunity to be sad about everything... it's all so much to deal with. BUT this month is a new month - new cycle... I'm trying to stay positive, but it's all so soul crushing... :cry:


----------



## Molly123456

katiecakes said:


> I am 10 dpiui-
> It's def there-
> But is it trigger?
> Doubtful bc it's getting darker,
> Right??

It would be getting lighter if it was the trigger! So congrats! Did you call your doctors office yet?


----------



## Molly123456

nikinabox said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I saw this topic and had to jump on - hope you all don't mind :hugs:
> 
> I just received the news that my first attempt at IUI was unsuccessful. It was such a good month for us too... letrozole made 3 large healthy eggs, had an HSG for the first time, and everything was fine, did IUI with trigger, then took progesterone to make my cycle last longer. All to no end...
> 
> So while I'm waiting for the progesterone to wear off so I can get evil AF, the Dr, DH, and I have decided to try another IUI... again with the letrozole, the trigger, and the progesterone.
> 
> My hopes are low as it's been 13 months now with no result. I'm able to ovulate on my own, but we still have a few minor issues, but the main one concerning me is that my FSH level is high for someone my age (28) - it's at 11.5. I also can't seem to calm down... my stress level is through the roof, and the more i try to not stress, the more stressed out I get. It's a vicious cycle.
> 
> What do you ladies do to try to calm down/relax?
> 
> I just needed to vent and give myself an opportunity to be sad about everything... it's all so much to deal with. BUT this month is a new month - new cycle... I'm trying to stay positive, but it's all so soul crushing... :cry:


I understand what you are going through. This whole process can be so frustrating! We just did out third IUI, and have been ttc for 21 months. I just try to stay busy and distract myself. I also let myself cry when I feel like it and I have a few close friends who know what I am going through and it has been great to have their support. It is so hard to not obsess over it. This message board is great though and there are a ton of supportive people on here that can help!


----------



## nikinabox

Thanks Molly... it sounds horrible to say "I'm glad all of you understand what I'm going through" because I wouldn't want anyone to have to go through this, but I am glad to be able to vent. I talk to friends and family, sure - but if they didn't go through it, they don't understand.

I'm searching for ways to distract myself, but I found this past cycle that distracting myself and actively not temping/charting/going on forums actually made me more stressed... all of those things give me a sense of control, in an uncontrollable situation, if that makes sense. 

I was actually on vacation in Punta Cana when I found out that I wasn't, which was supposed to be my MAIN distraction last month... so frustrating.

Good luck with your third IUI, I wish you nothing but the best, and thank you for your kind words <3


----------



## wildchic

Nikinabox- I think we all understand what you going through. I also stopped charting and trying to not track ovulation, but I too found that it stressed me out even more! I started charting again this cycle, even though I was being monitored. I just feel more in control and its good to know where I am in my cycle. I have found nothing to distract me(yet), though I do have exams next month, so hopefully I can TRY to concentrate on that. Like you say, a new month, a new cycle. I hope this cycle brings you your well deserved bfp!


----------



## nikinabox

Thank you! I'm also searching for distractions. I'm glad I'm not alone in that I need to have SOME sort of control over things. I agree, I really like knowing where I am in my cycle, it's almost become a security blanket for me... my fertility friend app and my thermometer! Haha... I am also being monitored, but I just can't help it.

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Redbean

nikinabox said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I saw this topic and had to jump on - hope you all don't mind :hugs:
> 
> I just received the news that my first attempt at IUI was unsuccessful. It was such a good month for us too... letrozole made 3 large healthy eggs, had an HSG for the first time, and everything was fine, did IUI with trigger, then took progesterone to make my cycle last longer. All to no end...
> 
> So while I'm waiting for the progesterone to wear off so I can get evil AF, the Dr, DH, and I have decided to try another IUI... again with the letrozole, the trigger, and the progesterone.
> 
> My hopes are low as it's been 13 months now with no result. I'm able to ovulate on my own, but we still have a few minor issues, but the main one concerning me is that my FSH level is high for someone my age (28) - it's at 11.5. I also can't seem to calm down... my stress level is through the roof, and the more i try to not stress, the more stressed out I get. It's a vicious cycle.
> 
> What do you ladies do to try to calm down/relax?
> 
> I just needed to vent and give myself an opportunity to be sad about everything... it's all so much to deal with. BUT this month is a new month - new cycle... I'm trying to stay positive, but it's all so soul crushing... :cry:


Wow, you sound a lot like me. My first hsg was this month, first iui. I ov on my own regular 28 day cycles, but now on Clomid. However I'm 38 instead of 28. 

I'm sorry yours didn't work. I have little hopes that mine will either, only bc nothing seems to. That's what we are here for, Chica. 

I've heard great things about acupuncture and am going to try it next cycle. I meant to for this one but forgot w everything going on. I feel like every day is a dr appt, a needle, and stirrups! That's what causes the stress. My dh came in for the iui and said after, "I'm so glad I saw that. I had no idea that you've been in this clinical world so much. It's stressful!"


----------



## wildchic

Redbean- I've tried acupuncture for 2 months, but I wasn't on any meds. It was great with helping cramps af time and it shortened my cycle by a few days. I stopped because I just felt it wasn't helping with my fertility issues! I may look into it again if my lining doesn't improve next cycle!


----------



## Redbean

wildchic said:


> Redbean- I've tried acupuncture for 2 months, but I wasn't on any meds. It was great with helping cramps af time and it shortened my cycle by a few days. I stopped because I just felt it wasn't helping with my fertility issues! I may look into it again if my lining doesn't improve next cycle!

I noticed while searching for a practitioner that some of them specialize in certain areas, like pain, disease, infertility, etc. Did yours claim "infertility" as a specialty? Maybe go to a different one? I found a woman who treats mostly infertility that I'd like to try. It's interested that it actually affected the length of your cycle. That's physical evidence of its doing something, at least. Interesting.

And there's always massage to try to relax! I love me a good massage. And yoga. There's a gentle yoga (for "older" ppl) at my gym that I might go to instead of pushing myself too hard or getting too hot. 

The worst is that I take scalding hot baths to relax, and having that taken away from me already makes me feel tense. Such a bummer.


----------



## wildchic

Redbean said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Redbean- I've tried acupuncture for 2 months, but I wasn't on any meds. It was great with helping cramps af time and it shortened my cycle by a few days. I stopped because I just felt it wasn't helping with my fertility issues! I may look into it again if my lining doesn't improve next cycle!
> 
> I noticed while searching for a practitioner that some of them specialize in certain areas, like pain, disease, infertility, etc. Did yours claim "infertility" as a specialty? Maybe go to a different one? I found a woman who treats mostly infertility that I'd like to try. It's interested that it actually affected the length of your cycle. That's physical evidence of its doing something, at least. Interesting.
> 
> And there's always massage to try to relax! I love me a good massage. And yoga. There's a gentle yoga (for "older" ppl) at my gym that I might go to instead of pushing myself too hard or getting too hot.
> 
> The worst is that I take scalding hot baths to relax, and having that taken away from me already makes me feel tense. Such a bummer.Click to expand...

The acupuncturist I went to dealt with different points, not only fertility. But she is highly trained and does get results when it comes to fertility. She told me that its kinda pointless if I was doing the acupuncture and the problem lies with dh! But my dh was/is totally against the needle thing, he hates it! I've tried self fertility massages for 2 cycles, but I don't think I was doing it right,lol. Its crazy all the things we do for a bfp! I've tried virtually everything, from massages to soft-cups and pre-seed and nothing seems to have worked! Hoping iui + Femara is the answer!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I get a relaxation massage every Friday!:happydance: Not sure it helps with TTC, but it does help me clear my mind & release tension in my body. Other than that I quit temping, just because I DESPISE waking up on weekends just to do it & then obsessing over it til AF. I do still use Opks tho, like seeing a + on some kind of stick! lol


----------



## katiecakes

I wish I could get a massage every week!! That's amazing. I agree with the yoga being relaxing. My plan was to start acupuncture next month if this cycle didn't work, so we will see!!

A few girls asked when my iui/trigger were. I am 12 dpt/10dpiui. 

Tested again tonight. Still a line but lighter. Trying not to freak. =(


----------



## froggyfrog

Wild have you looked into any kind of supplements for your dh! They sell a fertility blend at gnc. And my dh just started taking horny goat weed and it has done more in 2 months than clomid did for him in 6 months


----------



## katiecakes

horny goat weed??

LOL!!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Lol yeah its a pretty crazy name! It originated in asia. I read that a farmer noticed his goats were eating this plant and having lots of babies. ...I also read that in the Mediterranean its a custom to give it to newlyweds to increase chances of conception.


----------



## katiecakes

wow thats crazy! if this isnt a bfp im gonna get me some horny goat weed!! lol


----------



## froggyfrog

Lol. I started getting sharp pains on my right side and going down to my vagina. Im really hoping that its a good sign!!!


----------



## katiecakes

i am having them too!!! they are scaring me. i used to love those pains hoping they would be signs of a bfp to come, but now that i got the bfp, they are terrifying!!! ARGH.

Going to bed so I can test again in the morning. Today's lighter test was unsettling.

Goodnight!! xo


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck and post pics in the am!!


----------



## wildchic

froggyfrog said:


> Wild have you looked into any kind of supplements for your dh! They sell a fertility blend at gnc. And my dh just started taking horny goat weed and it has done more in 2 months than clomid did for him in 6 months

My dh is on a supplement called Sperm-I-prove. It was recommended by my fs. Its suppose to help with morphology, but I've read that there's nothing that really helps morph! But my dh is taking it religiously(and he hates taking pills!) So I won't try to introduce anything else.


----------



## katiecakes

..... Holy S%#^*

Ahh!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wildchic

OMG Katie!!! CONGRATS:) 3rd times a charm! H&H pregnancy! You must be soooo excited?


----------



## katiecakes

I am so excited!!!
DH doesn't want me to get too excited until confirmed with bw.
I have you girls to thank for keeping me sane during the 2ww. I really wish you all the best and I am sure you will all be getting yours, too!! 

<3


----------



## Redbean

Congrats, Katie!!

Question for rest of you: does anyone get bad night sweats? I got them last month too, so I'm assuming it's the Clomid. It starts about 2 dpo and continues until AF.


----------



## wildchic

I get night sweats, it wakes me up at 2 in the morning! But I'm on femara, so I'm not sure. I've read that Clomid can cause that, but when I was on Clomid, I got the sweats all the time, but only the for the few days I was on them.


----------



## katiecakes

I got them with clomid. It's normal to have hot flashes and other menopausal symptoms because clomid suppresses estrogen


----------



## wildchic

Katie- I see you changed your sigi:) a christmas bundle of joy! That's so cool!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Molly123456

Congrats Katie!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## Redbean

katiecakes said:


> I got them with clomid. It's normal to have hot flashes and other menopausal symptoms because clomid suppresses estrogen

Katie, 

We're you on Clomid this month w your BFP? Did you get hot flashes this cycle? I am so nervous that it means I'm out. 

Wild, are you getting them yet?

Everything on the web suggests it's going to be a bum month.


----------



## katiecakes

No, I did femara for the first time this month- I didn't have any side effects from it. But on clomid I had them all the time- it's normal and doesn't mean you are out. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## nikinabox

How exciting!!!! Congratulations, that's wonderful news! I kind of jumped in late to this convo - was this your first IUI? Can you tell me a little bit about it?


----------



## wildchic

Redbean said:


> katiecakes said:
> 
> 
> I got them with clomid. It's normal to have hot flashes and other menopausal symptoms because clomid suppresses estrogen
> 
> Katie,
> 
> We're you on Clomid this month w your BFP? Did you get hot flashes this cycle? I am so nervous that it means I'm out.
> 
> Wild, are you getting them yet?
> 
> Everything on the web suggests it's going to be a bum month.Click to expand...

I am getting it now! But it could be the Progynova I'm on. I take them at night to help with my lining and have to stay on them until I get a bfn. Getting the hot flushes are normal with Clomid though, its one of the side effects and it doesn't mean you're out at all!


----------



## Molly123456

Anyone else have any news? I am DYING to test right now but I am only 8dpiui. So I need to wait. I am going to try to hold off until Saturday. Well really I am going to try to wait until Monday but I am guessing Saturday is about how long I will be able to hold off.


----------



## katiecakes

nikinabox said:


> How exciting!!!! Congratulations, that's wonderful news! I kind of jumped in late to this convo - was this your first IUI? Can you tell me a little bit about it?

Thank you! This was my third IUI. Here's how our assisted conception cycles went:

December- Clomid/Trigger (IUI cancelled due to snow storm)
January- Clomid/Trigger/IUI 
February- Trigger/IUI/Progesterone once a day after IUI (Clomid cancelled due to cyst) 
March- Femara/Trigger/IUI/Progesterone twice a day after IUI


----------



## froggyfrog

Katie what were your progesterone numbers for them to put you on progesterone.? Today was the first day in the last 3 days that I haven't felt a " lighting bolt" type of pain. I was just a little crampy. I had them going from my right side down to my inner vagina. And then yesterday had one go up my vagina like around my cervix. Im really hoping that its implantation! Is this something that could be caused by the trigger? I didn't get it last month, but didn't know if you ladies have had anything similar. I also have had a headache everday...


----------



## katiecakes

Molly123456 said:


> Anyone else have any news? I am DYING to test right now but I am only 8dpiui. So I need to wait. I am going to try to hold off until Saturday. Well really I am going to try to wait until Monday but I am guessing Saturday is about how long I will be able to hold off.

I am a bad influence. 8dpiui is when I got my first faint line but I thought it was trigger. :test:!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## katiecakes

froggyfrog said:


> Katie what were your progesterone numbers for them to put you on progesterone.? Today was the first day in the last 3 days that I haven't felt a " lighting bolt" type of pain. I was just a little crampy. I had them going from my right side down to my inner vagina. And then yesterday had one go up my vagina like around my cervix. Im really hoping that its implantation! Is this something that could be caused by the trigger? I didn't get it last month, but didn't know if you ladies have had anything similar. I also have had a headache everday...

The first time they put me on progesterone once a day, my level was 8. This time around for twice a day, my level was 6.8. 

I had those same pains!!! I think its a good sign :)


----------



## froggyfrog

katiecakes said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Katie what were your progesterone numbers for them to put you on progesterone.? Today was the first day in the last 3 days that I haven't felt a " lighting bolt" type of pain. I was just a little crampy. I had them going from my right side down to my inner vagina. And then yesterday had one go up my vagina like around my cervix. Im really hoping that its implantation! Is this something that could be caused by the trigger? I didn't get it last month, but didn't know if you ladies have had anything similar. I also have had a headache everday...
> 
> The first time they put me on progesterone once a day, my level was 8. This time around for twice a day, my level was 6.8.
> 
> I had those same pains!!! I think its a good sign :)[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> im really praying so!!! This was my 3rd iui also. So maybe 3rd time is the charm will work for both of us!Click to expand...


----------



## katiecakes

I sure hope so!! Fingers and toes crossed so tightly!


----------



## Molly123456

froggyfrog said:


> katiecakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Katie what were your progesterone numbers for them to put you on progesterone.? Today was the first day in the last 3 days that I haven't felt a " lighting bolt" type of pain. I was just a little crampy. I had them going from my right side down to my inner vagina. And then yesterday had one go up my vagina like around my cervix. Im really hoping that its implantation! Is this something that could be caused by the trigger? I didn't get it last month, but didn't know if you ladies have had anything similar. I also have had a headache everday...
> 
> The first time they put me on progesterone once a day, my level was 8. This time around for twice a day, my level was 6.8.
> 
> I had those same pains!!! I think its a good sign :)[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> im really praying so!!! This was my 3rd iui also. So maybe 3rd time is the charm will work for both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here...third IUI and fingers are crossed. I am gonna test in the morning. I already tested out my trigger so any positive at this point will be the real deal! I have cramps right now...maybe that's a good sign (however I had lots of cramping with the first IUI and was convinced I was pregnant). **sigh**Click to expand...


----------



## Redbean

Froggy, I don't know what causes them, but I have gotten those pains both months while on clomid when my prog was through the roof, so yes I would say they are good signs:)


----------



## Redbean

Also, question:

I got pretty bad cramps this morn at 5dpo. This is earlier than my normal cramping, which would start at 9, so something is different. But I've been wondering lately if I didn't have a big cyst, in my right ov: night sweats, bad ov pain (and last night during bding too), nausea, now cramps...

I'm feeling rather low about this whole cycle, too. Not confident this is my month. 

Anyone ever had a bad luteal fluid/cyst related cycles after a trigger, esp? What was it like?


----------



## katiecakes

I got a cyst from clomid and my third clomid cycle got cancelled due to the cyst!


----------



## cupcakestoy

AF finally showed this morning so Game on! Will start Femara Monday, IUI #2 in around 2 weeks! EEEEkkkkkk!


----------



## katiecakes

I feel very positive for you cupcakes!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Katie when do you go in for a beta?

Cupcake sorry af got you! Fx this cycle!


----------



## katiecakes

My first beta was 95! I go in tomorrow and I will update you :)


----------



## wildchic

Cupcake- sorry about af, but yay for round 2! I hope this cycle is the one! Katie- 95 yay! Good luck with beta tomorrow!


----------



## Ebenson703

Okfirst iui is done! DH had 26million count with 95% motility. Now it's time for the two week wait! Going on a cruise on Friday...hopefully that takes our mind off of everything! Cross your fingers! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## katiecakes

Great numbers ebenson!!! Best of luck and have a great time on the cruise! You'll be back just in time to start testing!!

Numbers on beta today were 435! Doc said that's great- but now I'm cramping so I'm scared! Oh the roller coaster:(


----------



## steph_466

katiecakes said:


> Great numbers ebenson!!! Best of luck and have a great time on the cruise! You'll be back just in time to start testing!!
> 
> Numbers on beta today were 435! Doc said that's great- but now I'm cramping so I'm scared! Oh the roller coaster:(

Katie keep your chin up! Cramping as you know is normal, just keep thinking its normal :) Glad to see your number so high!! :happydance:

I had my u/s yesterday to see what ovary was going to produce this month, turns out its to early to tell.. bummer so now I have to go back again Wednesday and I guess potentially friday or saturday. Hope this all works soon, all this driving is brutal! On the plus side, my moods have been really good and this hasnt been stressing me out much lately :)

Hoping to see a few more bfp this month :)


----------



## katiecakes

Thanks Steph :)

Hope you see your dominant follie soon!! Maybe even more than one!! Xo


----------



## wildchic

katiecakes said:


> Great numbers ebenson!!! Best of luck and have a great time on the cruise! You'll be back just in time to start testing!!
> 
> Numbers on beta today were 435! Doc said that's great- but now I'm cramping so I'm scared! Oh the roller coaster:(

Great numbers Katie! Cramping is totally normal in early pregnancy, its your uterus stretching and making place for that lovely bean that's growing inside you. If you're concerned, maybe go to your doc and they can put you at ease or give them a call.


----------



## wildchic

Ebenson703 said:


> Okfirst iui is done! DH had 26million count with 95% motility. Now it's time for the two week wait! Going on a cruise on Friday...hopefully that takes our mind off of everything! Cross your fingers! Good luck to everyone!

Good luck and I hope you'll only need the 1! Great numbers by the way!!! Enjoy the cruise! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## wildchic

steph_466 said:


> katiecakes said:
> 
> 
> Great numbers ebenson!!! Best of luck and have a great time on the cruise! You'll be back just in time to start testing!!
> 
> Numbers on beta today were 435! Doc said that's great- but now I'm cramping so I'm scared! Oh the roller coaster:(
> 
> Katie keep your chin up! Cramping as you know is normal, just keep thinking its normal :) Glad to see your number so high!! :happydance:
> 
> I had my u/s yesterday to see what ovary was going to produce this month, turns out its to early to tell.. bummer so now I have to go back again Wednesday and I guess potentially friday or saturday. Hope this all works soon, all this driving is brutal! On the plus side, my moods have been really good and this hasnt been stressing me out much lately :)
> 
> Hoping to see a few more bfp this month :)Click to expand...

What cd are you on hun? On my cd3 scan, they could see possible follies. I had 5 on my right and 6 on my left. On cd11 I had 2 on my left (13 & 14mm) and I think 2 on my right (both at 10mm).


----------



## steph_466

Hey ladies sorry ive been away for a few days! So the last u/s went well. Showed my dominant follies, my biggest then was 12mm on the right. That was wednesday and today tuesday, I got a positive opk. So we are off to the city tomorrow to do the first round of iui :D So excited!! He said the other side was .99 cm so they figured I could ovulate out of both sides this month and there were a few follies. But no reason for concern! Ahh I hope this shift goes by real quick :)


----------



## steph_466

I also have a question, Im having ov pain tonight and the procedure tomorrow afternoon, wont I miss it for timing???


----------



## wildchic

steph_466 said:


> I also have a question, Im having ov pain tonight and the procedure tomorrow afternoon, wont I miss it for timing???

Did you not do the trigger? Remember, you egg(s) can live up to 24 hours, so if you are ovulating, then you will still have a chance. Timing is everything when doing iui and with iui, they put the spermies where they need to be(less time to travel). If you are concerned about the timing, speak to your doc before you do the procedure. Good luck hun! Hope the 1st iui works for you!!!


----------



## steph_466

Nope doc didnt mention anything about a trigger. I think there's always uncertainty when trying something new. Getting excited now!! :)


----------



## katiecakes

Good luck!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

CD 12, won't be long now til our 2nd IUI!!!! Excited & scared all wrapped up into 1~ lol Good luck girls! Where is everybody at?


----------



## wildchic

I'm on cd4 started meds yesterday and go for a scan on the 30th(cd11). Start progynova again on cd8 and will also be taking cyclogest pessaries 4 days after iui. Good luck steph, hope iui goes well!


----------



## froggyfrog

Im on cd 7, not taking any meds this cycle. Nor are we doing iui. We needed a month off! Im really not sure what im feeling right now:(. Im just not excited about anything that has to do with ttc. I really felt like iui was going to be our answer.


----------



## katiecakes

Froggy- I am sorry the iui did not work for you. At my RE, we were geared up for the next step if letrizole didn't work and that step was the injectable hormone phase. 
Xo


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, I'm 32 and DH is 34 and we have been ttc #1 for 9yrs. I have Pcos and only my left tube, the right was removed due to a hydrosalpinx 2 yrs ago. We've done a year's worth of Clomid combined with 2 IUI's + trigger and changed OB and RE. We had one natural bfp while on a break that sadly ended in 2009. None since then. So after having a natural ovulation last month and no bfp, my RE started me on Femara for the first time. I have also been taking Metformin since Jan. I had my u/s today and had 2 follies ready to go, so I do the trigger tonight and IUI on Sunday. Hoping for a miracle


----------



## steph_466

Swtpinkbabi thats pretty exciting!Welcome to the group! We def have some similiarities! I also have pcos, and I have no left tube. I tried six months of clomid with no success and now am on to femara and iui. I am happy to say I like the femara way better than clomid. No side effects! :) And ive been on metformin now for three years. 


So ladies my iui went well last week, dh sperm count was 42 million!! :) Everything went well. Now im in the tww and trying not to get my hopes up! My chart is really weird again?


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

steph_466 said:


> Swtpinkbabi thats pretty exciting!Welcome to the group! We def have some similiarities! I also have pcos, and I have no left tube. I tried six months of clomid with no success and now am on to femara and iui. I am happy to say I like the femara way better than clomid. No side effects! :) And ive been on metformin now for three years.
> 
> 
> So ladies my iui went well last week, dh sperm count was 42 million!! :) Everything went well. Now im in the tww and trying not to get my hopes up! My chart is really weird again?



Very similar indeed. My iui went well also. Dh's count was 64 million, he was very excited about that. The doc that did it was as well, although I wished it would been my doc's weekend. Anyway we are officially in the tww together.:hugs: I told myself I'm not going to symptom spot like last month, just gonna let it be and wait the 2w2d for either af or bfp. :coffee:


----------



## steph_466

Im trying! But its to exciting not to wonder every once and a while if maybe the bloating is from something else? Ahh im supposed to test May 11th.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I know it is really hard. Last month I had sore bbs for 3 weeks, the one day sore throat, and very vivid dreams every single night. My bbt was higher than any month I've had before. I had night sweats so bad I went to my primary doc to have her test for ovulation. My progesterone was 19.5 and confirmed I had ovulated on my own. Af came around cd32 13dpo, and so my RE decided we should try Femara. Dh really wanted to do injectables but RE wanted to wait since we haven't tried Femara before and hadn't used any meds since my lap 2 years ago. I'm optimistic, trying to stay positive, but I can't help thinking as long as it's been maybe we should have tried injects with Femara. Fingers crossed and baby dust to you.


----------



## Ebenson703

Ug, I have every AF symptom there could be. I'm 18dpo. I could technically test, but I am scared! Doctor wants me to call on 5/4 if I haven't got AF. Kind of expecting her to come at any point. Please keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Fingers crossed for you Ebenson!


----------



## steph_466

Ebenson703 said:


> Ug, I have every AF symptom there could be. I'm 18dpo. I could technically test, but I am scared! Doctor wants me to call on 5/4 if I haven't got AF. Kind of expecting her to come at any point. Please keep fingers crossed.

:dust: FX for you!! :)


----------



## wildchic

Ebenson703 said:


> Ug, I have every AF symptom there could be. I'm 18dpo. I could technically test, but I am scared! Doctor wants me to call on 5/4 if I haven't got AF. Kind of expecting her to come at any point. Please keep fingers crossed.

What are you waiting for?? Test!! Fx you get a :bfp: I've read a lot of ladies get af symptoms before a bfp, so you definitely still in! Kmfx for you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I agree, TEST!!!!! :)


----------



## katiecakes

:test:!!


----------



## steph_466

katiecakes said:


> :test:!!

How are ya Katie??


----------



## katiecakes

steph_466 said:


> katiecakes said:
> 
> 
> :test:!!
> 
> How are ya Katie??Click to expand...

Hi! I am great! I am 6 weeks 4 days almost and feeling ok except for minimal nausea. Saw baby's heartbeat last week earlier than they thought so all is well!! I have my fingers crossed so so tightly for you all- I am still following you and will follow you until you all get your bfp!


----------



## Ebenson703

Thank you for all of your support and well wishes. I did get AF this am...now I have to put everything on hold for six months while my husband goes to the police academy. Although I wished otherwise, these six months will give me time to do some research and perhaps even get a second opinion.


----------



## wildchic

So sorry about af Ebenson! Maybe some time off will be good for you!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Sorry about af Ebenson!!


----------



## katiecakes

Sorry ebenson. Hoping for a bfp cycle for you this time around!


----------



## steph_466

Sorry ebenson. Keep hopeful on finding something that will work and keep you busy in the mean time. <3


----------



## steph_466

katiecakes said:


> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiecakes said:
> 
> 
> :test:!!
> 
> How are ya Katie??Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! I am great! I am 6 weeks 4 days almost and feeling ok except for minimal nausea. Saw baby's heartbeat last week earlier than they thought so all is well!! I have my fingers crossed so so tightly for you all- I am still following you and will follow you until you all get your bfp!Click to expand...

Awe thats soo cool!! Im so happy to see your doing well :) Heart beat thats awesome!! :happydance: :D I cant wait for those days, and im sure they are coming soon :)


----------



## katiecakes

steph_466 said:


> katiecakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiecakes said:
> 
> 
> :test:!!
> 
> How are ya Katie??Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! I am great! I am 6 weeks 4 days almost and feeling ok except for minimal nausea. Saw baby's heartbeat last week earlier than they thought so all is well!! I have my fingers crossed so so tightly for you all- I am still following you and will follow you until you all get your bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> Awe thats soo cool!! Im so happy to see your doing well :) Heart beat thats awesome!! :happydance: :D I cant wait for those days, and im sure they are coming soon :)Click to expand...

Yes they sure are!!! :dance:


----------



## steph_466

I was wondering why the doctor chose mothers day to test? Ironic a bit? I did the iui on the 23, so if there is a bfp it would show before then for sure.


----------



## katiecakes

My doctor always tests 18 days after iui- 4 days after af would be due-


----------



## steph_466

Ooh okay.


----------



## steph_466

Well ladies, af got me. On to another cycle. Sadly this month might be a bust too, I will probably be ovulating out of the other side but only time will tell.


----------



## wildchic

So sorry your iui didn't work steph *hugs* I've just done iui #2 and in the tww. Its so disheartening when it doesn't work,I know. But all we have is faith that it will! Will you be doing iui again this cycle? You do know that you can ovulate out the same side this cycle? Fx for you this cycle


----------



## steph_466

wildchic said:


> So sorry your iui didn't work steph *hugs* I've just done iui #2 and in the tww. Its so disheartening when it doesn't work,I know. But all we have is faith that it will! Will you be doing iui again this cycle? You do know that you can ovulate out the same side this cycle? Fx for you this cycle

Yes we will be trying again, if of course its out of the right side. I think its been out of the right the last two months so thats why im thinking this month will be the left. But I could be wrong too :) I am a little bummed it didnt work, but in the end, there was nothing this month that made me really get my hopes up. So im happy im not really devistated either. One month at a time right.. ? :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

steph_466 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> So sorry your iui didn't work steph *hugs* I've just done iui #2 and in the tww. Its so disheartening when it doesn't work,I know. But all we have is faith that it will! Will you be doing iui again this cycle? You do know that you can ovulate out the same side this cycle? Fx for you this cycle
> 
> Yes we will be trying again, if of course its out of the right side. I think its been out of the right the last two months so thats why im thinking this month will be the left. But I could be wrong too :) I am a little bummed it didnt work, but in the end, there was nothing this month that made me really get my hopes up. So im happy im not really devistated either. One month at a time right.. ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yip! I was the same last cycle! There was nothing that made me feel like 'This is it' and the timing was all wrong too! Stay positive and keep the hope alive! We will get our bfp's!!!


----------



## steph_466

wildchic said:


> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> So sorry your iui didn't work steph *hugs* I've just done iui #2 and in the tww. Its so disheartening when it doesn't work,I know. But all we have is faith that it will! Will you be doing iui again this cycle? You do know that you can ovulate out the same side this cycle? Fx for you this cycle
> 
> Yes we will be trying again, if of course its out of the right side. I think its been out of the right the last two months so thats why im thinking this month will be the left. But I could be wrong too :) I am a little bummed it didnt work, but in the end, there was nothing this month that made me really get my hopes up. So im happy im not really devistated either. One month at a time right.. ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yip! I was the same last cycle! There was nothing that made me feel like 'This is it' and the timing was all wrong too! Stay positive and keep the hope alive! We will get our bfp's!!!Click to expand...

I think so too. My heart tells me it will happen, soon even I think. Hopefully I can keep up this positive attitude and keep moving forward. I bought myself a new hammock, it came in yesterday :) Im pretty happy, now just to have a few days off and some nice weather to enjoy the sun <3


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

steph_466 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> So sorry your iui didn't work steph *hugs* I've just done iui #2 and in the tww. Its so disheartening when it doesn't work,I know. But all we have is faith that it will! Will you be doing iui again this cycle? You do know that you can ovulate out the same side this cycle? Fx for you this cycle
> 
> Yes we will be trying again, if of course its out of the right side. I think its been out of the right the last two months so thats why im thinking this month will be the left. But I could be wrong too :) I am a little bummed it didnt work, but in the end, there was nothing this month that made me really get my hopes up. So im happy im not really devistated either. One month at a time right.. ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yip! I was the same last cycle! There was nothing that made me feel like 'This is it' and the timing was all wrong too! Stay positive and keep the hope alive! We will get our bfp's!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think so too. My heart tells me it will happen, soon even I think. Hopefully I can keep up this positive attitude and keep moving forward. I bought myself a new hammock, it came in yesterday :) Im pretty happy, now just to have a few days off and some nice weather to enjoy the sun <3Click to expand...


Sorry AF got you Steph, please keep your positive attitude up :hugs:. Fxd you get BFP soon.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, I can't believe I'm actually getting to post this, but I tested yesterday and today and got BFP. I'm excited and nervous at the same time as I have no symptoms what so ever, not even af cramps. Praying for a stick bean and so thankful. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies. Joining this site was the best thing to happen to me, and I'm so grateful to all the baby dust past my way. I'm passing it to you :dust:


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Swtpinkbabi!


----------



## katiecakes

Congratulations that's so exciting!!!


----------



## wildchic

Hi, just updating. i got my beta results today and its 303, im pregnant:)


----------



## katiecakes

Yay wild chic!!!! Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to you :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

wildchic said:


> Hi, just updating. i got my beta results today and its 303, im pregnant:)

Congrats wildchic :happydance:. Happy & Healthy 9months


----------



## Ebenson703

Has anyone taken a break from letrozol? If so, did it mess up your menstraul cycle? How long did it take to get back to "normal"??


----------



## wildchic

Ebenson- not sure if its the same, but when I was on clomid & stopped after 3 unsuccessful tries, my period became regular! Before clomid, my cycles were anywhere from 35-47 days, on clomid, cycle went to 30-31 days and stayed like that until I had my lap. So taking a break from clomid for me didn't mess up my cycle, but not everyone is the same!


----------



## Ebenson703

Thank you! Mine was pretty much like clockwork while on letrozol---now it's 5 days late....


----------



## wildchic

Possibly pregnant?? Have you tested?


----------



## Ebenson703

Well..I have not taken a test bc I was told by my doctor that my hormones are not apparent through my urine...so I could have false negatives, etc. Here is my plan...if it doesn't happen by Friday (I have my annual that day) I will schedule blood work and see. It would be an amazing miracle if it did happen! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Fingers crossed for you Ebenson


----------



## wildchic

Fx for you hun!


----------



## steph_466

Well ladies, its been a long three years but I finally got a bfp tuesday!! Puts us 4-5 weeks along :)


----------



## katiecakes

AWESOME STEPH!!!!!! Seems like this whole thread will be bump buddies soon!! What worked for you? congrats!


----------



## wildchic

Wow steph, congrats!!! I'm so happy for you hun! H+H pregnancy!


----------



## wildchic

Love your scan pic Katiecakes! I can wait for my scan on Thursday!


----------



## katiecakes

Thank you! I am totally in love with the pic - cutest thing I have ever seen lol


----------



## steph_466

Missed the iui this month so it worked with just the femara :)


----------



## wildchic

Did you do any monitoring steph? That's great that it worked without doing iui!


----------



## steph_466

No, lol it was an off month for me, I was helping grandpa clear one of his properties and we missed the positive opk and I was devistated, I called the fertility clinic crying and asked if maybe we could still conceive naturally, my nurse was great. She talked to me for about twenty mins till I calmed down and said yes theres still a chance. So I didnt get a positive opk, I only temped a couple times in the begining of the month and thats it. I felt really weird before I got my bfp. I went to the states for the weekend and did a test friday before I went just to make sure cuz I was sure af was coming, was wearing a liner that day, had annoying cramps. But it was bfn, usually my cramps and af are no more than a day before it starts. So the next day still nothing, I was hesitant, no real drinking on the weekend I knew something was off. The cramps never went away and it was like a burning cramp instead of usual af, a bit different and my nipple were still tender and that usually goes away about three days before af. I told my instructor(in a course for two weeks) If I dont make it in the morning Im off to the doctors. But that night we got two bfp. Really hard to believe after so long of ttc with no reason and no luck. We are still really shocked but soo thankful :) Oh and my LP is usally 12 days so when I hit 15, I called my girlfriend thats a midwife and asked "is it possible for your LP to just randomly change? She said yes but I tested anyway!


----------



## wildchic

steph_466 said:


> No, lol it was an off month for me, I was helping grandpa clear one of his properties and we missed the positive opk and I was devistated, I called the fertility clinic crying and asked if maybe we could still conceive naturally, my nurse was great. She talked to me for about twenty mins till I calmed down and said yes theres still a chance. So I didnt get a positive opk, I only temped a couple times in the begining of the month and thats it. I felt really weird before I got my bfp. I went to the states for the weekend and did a test friday before I went just to make sure cuz I was sure af was coming, was wearing a liner that day, had annoying cramps. But it was bfn, usually my cramps and af are no more than a day before it starts. So the next day still nothing, I was hesitant, no real drinking on the weekend I knew something was off. The cramps never went away and it was like a burning cramp instead of usual af, a bit different and my nipple were still tender and that usually goes away about three days before af. I told my instructor(in a course for two weeks) If I dont make it in the morning Im off to the doctors. But that night we got two bfp. Really hard to believe after so long of ttc with no reason and no luck. We are still really shocked but soo thankful :) Oh and my LP is usally 12 days so when I hit 15, I called my girlfriend thats a midwife and asked "is it possible for your LP to just randomly change? She said yes but I tested anyway!

Lol, the same kinda happened with me! I wore a pad, was so sure af was on her way with cramps! I also went past my usual lp of 13days & when I was on day 15, I thought af was messing with me like it did in the past! My nipples were so sore the day before my bfp, which I never get! I thought it was just weird & that it was maybe a sign of af! Glad everything worked out for you steph!


----------



## steph_466

Thanks! You too hun! <3


----------



## wildchic

Thanks:) have you told anyone yet? I've got an appointment with my fs on Thursday and will probably do a scan and I'm hoping to hear heartbeat! Once we know that all is ok with baby we'll tell family and close friends! I'll only be almost 8weeks, but I need to tell my dd coz she sometimes plays rough with me so she needs to know to be more careful with my tummy. We wanted to wait until after 1st trimester, but I can't hold it in any longer,lol! When are you due?


----------



## katiecakes

I wonder how Molly, cupcake, red bean, frog, and Nikita are doing? 

Ebenson have you tested yet!?!?

Bfps for me, Steph, swtpink, wild chic! And all of these bfps were from femara, right?

So exciting!
Xo


----------



## Ebenson703

Just wanted to update everyone-- it was just a late period! Next time! Seeing a new specialist soon!

Congrats Steph!


----------



## froggyfrog

Wow so many bfps here! Im in my tww right now. We decided to take a few months off from iui and just letrozole and opk. I got my +opk on may 26th. Im of course feeling "symptoms" but im going to hold off until maybe Friday to test. Just in case I have a longer lp(I had a long lp trick me before). Im so excited that you got pregnant with just bding steph! That gives me hope! Days 4-6po I had creamy cm and on day 7 was an abundance of cm! Like someone dumped a bottle of lotion on my tp, then after that ive dried up. I have only had that once and it was on a triggered cycle, so maybe its a good sign! What do you ladies think? I know cm can't tell you much, but what kind of cm did you bfpers have?


----------



## wildchic

I had no cm! I was so dry, it was weird! Sorry can't be of more help


----------



## froggyfrog

Its ok! I know that cm is different for everyone, im starting to think that maybe im out because im having af type cramps this afternoon. :(


----------



## katiecakes

Sorry ebenson :hugs:

Froggy- glad to hear from you! Best of luck this cycle. I don't remember what my cm was like, all I remember is getting my first faint bfp at 9dpo and the rest is a blur! Lol


----------



## wildchic

Froggy-i had af type cramps! I was so sure af was on her way, I put a pad on for 2 days! Even after I got the bfp, I put on a clean pad coz it still felt like the witch was planning to show up any minute! I still get af type cramps now and then! Fx for you!


----------



## wildchic

Ebenson703 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone-- it was just a late period! Next time! Seeing a new specialist soon!
> 
> Congrats Steph!

Sorry about af Ebenson :hugs:


----------



## steph_466

I cant say I remember the cm this month? I didnt really chart at all as you can tell lol. I just remember (and am almost positive) the day we concieved. I dont have a huge sex drive usually but that day no matter what it was going to happen, made my husband laugh for sure. Makes me kinda giggle thinking about it now!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Sorry about af Ebenson:hugs:. Baby dust to you


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Froggyfrog I never check my cm, but I had a trigger. I knew for sure I ovulated the day of the trigger because my temp jumped up the next day. I actually thought I was out that cycle. I got neg test at 9 and 11 dpo. The only thing that made me test again was that my boobs didn't hurt. They always do before af. I got a faint + on 13dpo, I almost threw it away bc I thought it was neg. next day I got a digital and it said pregnant.


----------



## froggyfrog

Well af came and im back on letrozole! Here we go again!


----------



## wildchic

Sorry about af froggyfrog! Fx for this next cycle!


----------



## steph_466

Sorry froggyfrog! Fx for next cycle :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Froggyfrog, stay positive, I'm keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ltruns33

Is it too late to join this thread? I'm in the tww of my first femara+ovidrel+iui cycle. All went well I think! Anyways, just needing to talk to ladies who have been there/are still in the midst of it all. Do y'all know what are considered "good numbers" for follicles and or sperm count? I know that you can have great numbers and still not conceive but just trying to get an idea! 

Thanks and the most positive thoughts for you all !


----------



## wildchic

Ltruns33 said:


> Is it too late to join this thread? I'm in the tww of my first femara+ovidrel+iui cycle. All went well I think! Anyways, just needing to talk to ladies who have been there/are still in the midst of it all. Do y'all know what are considered "good numbers" for follicles and or sperm count? I know that you can have great numbers and still not conceive but just trying to get an idea!
> 
> Thanks and the most positive thoughts for you all !

Hi hun, awe, good luck with your iui. This thread has died down and most of us got our bfp. There are no 'good numbers' where sperm count is concerned, as some get a bfp with pretty low numbers. Anything is possible! When I got my bfp, I was so sure I was out! My follies were small(15/17mm) compared to other ladies' sizes. Nevertheless, I got my bfp and I'm pregnant with twins:). So you get pregnant with low sperm count and smaller follies, like I said, anything is possible. I wish you a short iui journey and I hope it works first go. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Ltruns33

wildchic said:


> Ltruns33 said:
> 
> 
> Is it too late to join this thread? I'm in the tww of my first femara+ovidrel+iui cycle. All went well I think! Anyways, just needing to talk to ladies who have been there/are still in the midst of it all. Do y'all know what are considered "good numbers" for follicles and or sperm count? I know that you can have great numbers and still not conceive but just trying to get an idea!
> 
> Thanks and the most positive thoughts for you all !
> 
> Hi hun, awe, good luck with your iui. This thread has died down and most of us got our bfp. There are no 'good numbers' where sperm count is concerned, as some get a bfp with pretty low numbers. Anything is possible! When I got my bfp, I was so sure I was out! My follies were small(15/17mm) compared to other ladies' sizes. Nevertheless, I got my bfp and I'm pregnant with twins:). So you get pregnant with low sperm count and smaller follies, like I said, anything is possible. I wish you a short iui journey and I hope it works first go. Good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you for the kind words! I hope so too and congrats to all who have their bfps! H&H 9 months.


----------

